# AudiMozart! International Competition



## ValeManzi

AUDIMozart Competition 2010 
FIFTH INTERNATIONAL COMPETITION 
for the performance of the Mozart's concertos for 
FLUTE, OBOE, CLARINET, BASSOON, HORN 
and ORCHESTRA. 
Rovereto (TN - Italy), May 21 - June 5 2010

Final round with the Haydn Orchestra of Bolzano and Trento!
http://www.mozartitalia.org/audimozart_2010/index.php?ID=1&lang=2

Applications must be received no later than May 7th 2010.​
Thanks ,

Valeria Manzinello
Associazione Mozart Italia
Via della Terra 48
38068 Rovereto
Italy
http://www.mozartitalia.org
email: [email protected] 
Tel. ++39/0464/422719


----------



## ValeManzi

*AudiMozart! International Competition - Last days!!*

Dear friends, 
we have still some days for inscriptions to the 5th INTERNATIONAL COMPETITION AUDIMOZART! 2010 for the performance of the Mozart concertos for FLUTE, OBOE, CLARINET, BASSOON, HORN and orchestra. 
The deadline is 7th May!!

Thank you again for your support! 

http://www.mozartitalia.org/audimozart_2010/index.php?ID


----------



## ValeManzi

Has come to an end with the gala concert of the winners (Sophie Dartigalongue, Marco Salvio, Friedrike Kayser, Weixiong Wang e Alessandro Piras) the fifth edition of the "AUDIMozart!" International Competition for the performance of the Mozart`s concertos for flute, oboe,
clarinet, bassoon, horn and orchestra, which took place in Rovereto from May 21st to June 5th 2010.
Great partecipation of competitors, coming from all over the world, and of audience, enthusiastic of the initiative, as the jury, chaired by M°Marcello Abbado.
The appointment is in two years, with the sixth edition of AudiMozart!


----------

